# Need recommendations for a quick release seatpost clamp / collar with lip



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

My Redline D660 seatpost clamp requires a hex key to loosen. I often adjust my seat post height on the trail so I need a collar with a quick release, plus lip so the clamp doesn't move/slide down the seat tube.

The seat post is 27.2 mm though I'm not sure of the diameter of the seattube at this time. I checked out Azonic, Woodman, Crank Brothers, etc but can't tell if they have a lip. Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

RacerLex said:


> My Redline D660 seatpost clamp requires a hex key to loosen. I often adjust my seat post height on the trail so I need a collar with a quick release, plus lip so the clamp doesn't move/slide down the seat tube.
> 
> The seat post is 27.2 mm though I'm not sure of the diameter of the seattube at this time. I checked out Azonic, Woodman, Crank Brothers, etc but can't tell if they have a lip. Any recommendations are appreciated!


Almost all of them will have a lip; I can't think of any that do not. Salsa is far and away the best QR seat collar in my opinion. Take your collar to a bike shop and they'll tell you what size to get, and will probably have something in stock so you can walk away with exactly the right one right away.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Salsa...and being a Alloy frame with a 27.2mm seatpost it is most likely a 31.8 (32)mm clamp.


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

31.8 mm is the correct size, thanks! I

None of my LBS had the Salsa Flip-Lock on hand but I found a Forte quick release at Performance Bike. Only $8 and it worked flawlessly today. I'm not a weight weenie but it is 7g less than the Salsa. However the Salsa will make your wallet lighter by $20!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, you've been warned! The Forte will get you going for now, but remember our words in a couple months  Anyway, get out there and ride!


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll keep an eye on the clamp. I do like the colors available on the Salsa so hopefully the Forte doesn't last too long.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

RacerLex said:


> I'll keep an eye on the clamp. I do like the colors available on the Salsa so hopefully the Forte doesn't last too long.


Ha, I just noticed your signature line; how fitting for this conversation!


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

zebrahum said:


> Ha, I just noticed your signature line; how fitting for this conversation!


I know, right?!


----------



## someWan (Sep 3, 2011)

RacerLex said:


> 31.8 mm is the correct size, thanks! I
> 
> None of my LBS had the Salsa Flip-Lock on hand but I found a Forte quick release at Performance Bike. Only $8 and it worked flawlessly today. I'm not a weight weenie but it is 7g less than the Salsa. However the Salsa will make your wallet lighter by $20!


That's the splitting image of the one Giant sells for $10. Same OEM I guess...


----------

